
Richard Feynman and The Connection Machine - rms
http://longnow.org/views/essays/articles/ArtFeynman.php
======
owinebarger
Excellent, excellent essay. There's even something for people seeking money
(but you should read it even if you aren't):

    
    
      This was a typical Richard Feynman explanation. On the one 
      hand, it infuriated the experts who had worked on the 
      problem because it neglected to even mention all of the 
      clever problems that they had solved. On the other hand, 
      it delighted the listeners since they could walk away from 
      it with a real understanding of the phenomenon and how it 
      was connected to physical reality.

